# check out these strippers



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was hoping for a different kind of strippers. 
That is a very nice entry way door.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I was hoping for a different kind of strippers.


Me too!


Can't wait to see the finish pics!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Would you shoot Sikkens on these? I was told you can't put that over a stain and the customer wants a red mahogany stain?????


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So I guess no one knows the proper sequence for the Sikkens system??
That's OK I met with a guy Today who specialzes in furniture & doors finished with Sikkens & we're going with the Cetol 1,Cetol 23 & a top coat of gloss.
Should look great!


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*make sure....*

Stripping sikkens is no easy task. Make sure if your using a chemical stripper you get every little bit off, especially in the groves and profiles. THose soft wire and brass brushes work excellent for that.Give it a good wash with CleanWood, then let it dry a day. I am always concerned with bonding issues with old material that has received stripper but still in the cracks and groves.........Cetol 1 and 2 is a good product but the Door and Window is a one can process rather than the 2. The Door and window has 4 colors to choose from and all are inter-mixable for custom colors. Three coats are a minimum requirement. They also have top coats or maintenance coats in satin and gloss. 
My suggestion based on passed experience is One coat of mahogany, follow by a second coat of mahogany , then followed by 2 coats of the gloss. That is the cat's pajamas right there. Best look with optimal finish.
Ps even though it says dont thin material. it is a must!! You have to add a good shot of pure mineral spirits to the first coat, then a little to the following coats to make sure it goes on smooth--this will help to aviod what i call "color drag" which you can see while you are brushing. 
Good luck....and do a full 3 or 4 coat sample.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

what product are you using the strip the previous finish?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We just put another coat of mahogany on Today. Tomorrow we will spray on the final coat of gloss


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

what stripper are you using?


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work Aaron. The Cetol 1 23 is very good. Did an apartment block with it and it still looks amazing. If you put a gloss on them, it kinda takes away from the 23 by sealing it up. 23 I believe is designed for maintence so a coat of 23 always brings it back to life after a few years.


Are you using 5F5 to strip that back?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We used Dad's 30 minute.I've tried em all and that works best for us


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

cardwizzard said:


> Nice work Aaron. The Cetol 1 23 is very good. Did an apartment block with it and it still looks amazing. If you put a gloss on them, it kinda takes away from the 23 by sealing it up. 23 I believe is designed for maintence so a coat of 23 always brings it back to life after a few years.
> 
> That is wrong. They specifically created the gloss and satin product which they labeled " maintenance" This is a pure clear coat to protect the products with iron oxide pigments. 1 and 23 are their own system. You can topcoat any of their products labeled "New Wave Technology" with the clear coats. Satin or gloss which ever you prefer.
> Are you using 5F5 to strip that back?


.....


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Good stuff, never knew that. Thks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

As always, nice work Aaron. I like the front doors.


----------

